# A peak inside your Malt's Closet? Pretty please?



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Okay! Confession time!  

_I adored the last thread about closets!_ It was about Nissa's closet and other members posted their amazing closets for their fluffs.
I was SO inspired by all the hardwork and beauty of those closets that I have been toiling away on the twins' closet for awhile.
I think it is finally presentable. Allthough it is not as beautiful as some of the other SM closets, :forgive me: 
it is still kinda cute for my pups, my "Divas in Training"  aka my Junior Divas! 

Here it is! 

[attachment=62150:C_Closet.JPG]


[attachment=62152:C_3_Closet.JPG]


[attachment=62151:C_Wardrobe_open.JPG]


[attachment=62154:C_closet_2_rack.JPG]


[attachment=62153:C_Bows.JPG]


Thanks for sneaking a peak! Anyone else care to indulge us with a peak into your fluff's closet? :dancing banana:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

wow! very impressive!
My lot don't have a closet as I sold all of Roxys clothes on ebay as she's a dog who loves the outdoors and her lovely pink dresses would be ruined! :blush: 
and Amber and Milo don't wear clothes - they have a few t-shirts etc but they're in a shoe box :blush: 

However, Milo's bow boxes are pretty full now - and crazy organised :blush:


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Wow, don't think I have ever seen anything quite like that. 

Do they wear clothes all the time?

I guess I have never understood the concept of clothes on a dog, other than a coat when it's really cold. But hey, if you enjoy it have fun (I have enough trouble keeping up with my own laundry!!). Like Amby, my pups go outside all the time and I can't inagine what it would do to clothes.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

LOL a lot of clothes there, so far Lola only has one dress two coats and one harness vest so she doesn't need it yet. :biggrin:


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

oh wow!! that is amazing!! There was a post quite a while ago about this and i know Kim and Nissa Fiona have a brill collection in her wardrobe!! My girls done really have one as suchas in our new house we have no room! They have a nice pink closed in doggy wardrobe back home at my parents and for bellas birthday i got her a open style wardrobe which holds 20-30 dresses - ive bought another for floras birthdaynext month too for all the jackets and jumpers but id love to be able to have a proper area to hang everything instead of just having the small wardrobe sitting on the floor in the bedroom!

your baby is soooo lucky


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

OMG, I feel like such a neglectful mommy! Your babies are so lucky...covers Libby's eyes so she can't see LOL!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Little closet? Lol

Here's Gigi's tiny closet, it barely holds half her clothes. I keep her delicates in seperate baggies, and her bows are just all over the place.


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

Gigi's is a very lucky little girl  :wub:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow I love all of the miniature wardrobes! Where do you get Gigi's??


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Brianna where did you find Gigi's little armoire?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Spoiled maltese  yup :biggrin: Matilda and B&B each have a closet in the RV, at home they have taken over half of our closet  hubby says he has been pushed out of the closet :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

I think most "American Girl Doll" trunks and armoires would fit Malt sized clothes. Some are quite beautiful.

I have 3 trunks ( Tuesday Morning) for my 2 that wear clothes ( Emma and Twinkle)and a few bow boxes ( Tackle boxes with compartments- they sell them in JoAnnes) 

Emma knows that "Malt dresses laid out on the bed" = "We are going out" 



FYI
Also you "Peek" in the closet, not "peak"- but you peak interest in the closet


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

QUOTE (Amby @ Feb 22 2010, 05:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=888842


> wow! very impressive!
> My lot don't have a closet as I sold all of Roxys clothes on ebay as she's a dog who loves the outdoors and her lovely pink dresses would be ruined! :blush:
> and Amber and Milo don't wear clothes - they have a few t-shirts etc but they're in a shoe box :blush:
> 
> However, Milo's bow boxes are pretty full now - and crazy organised :blush:[/B]


Yes, I imagine that Milo has a great bow collection! :yes: 
He is such a handsome boy.
The bows you sent me for Secret Santa are so pretty! 


QUOTE (puppymom @ Feb 22 2010, 07:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=888853


> Wow, don't think I have ever seen anything quite like that.
> _*There are some incredible closets here at SM that gave me inspiration. My closet is way smaller. But I think it's still cute.*_
> 
> Do they wear clothes all the time?
> ...



QUOTE (Silverhaven @ Feb 22 2010, 08:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=888865


> LOL a lot of clothes there, so far Lola only has one dress two coats and one harness vest so she doesn't need it yet. :biggrin:[/B]


Hmmm...I noticed that you wrote "_so far_ Lola only has..." This is how it starts. Seek help immediately! :biggrin: 


QUOTE (Bellasmummy @ Feb 22 2010, 09:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=888884


> oh wow!! that is amazing!! There was a post quite a while ago about this and i know Kim and Nissa Fiona have a brill collection in her wardrobe!! My girls done really have one as suchas in our new house we have no room! They have a nice pink closed in doggy wardrobe back home at my parents and for bellas birthday i got her a open style wardrobe which holds 20-30 dresses - ive bought another for floras birthdaynext month too for all the jackets and jumpers but id love to be able to have a proper area to hang everything instead of just having the small wardrobe sitting on the floor in the bedroom!
> 
> your baby is soooo lucky [/B]


I loved the other thread about closets so much and Kim and Nissa's was truely inspirational.
Your pink wardrobe sounds great! And the open concept one! If you ever get a chance and have a camera handy  ...maybe a pic or two? I swear I have an obssession! :blush: 


QUOTE (Purple-peep @ Feb 22 2010, 10:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=888897


> OMG, I feel like such a neglectful mommy! Your babies are so lucky...covers Libby's eyes so she can't see LOL! [/B]


I love your siggie pic of Libby all snuggled up in her pink bed with her pink knitted sweater. She looks so huggable! 


QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 22 2010, 11:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=888915


> Little closet? Lol
> 
> Here's Gigi's tiny closet, it barely holds half her clothes. I keep her delicates in seperate baggies, and her bows are just all over the place.
> 
> ...


I just ADORE Gigi's closet! It is so pretty and I like how you have everything organized on the shelves. 
And that is a gorgeous pic of Gigi! :wub: 


QUOTE (Bellasmummy @ Feb 22 2010, 11:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=888918


> Gigi's is a very lucky little girl  :wub:[/B]


Agreed, her wardrobe is great! :aktion033: 


QUOTE (missiek @ Feb 22 2010, 12:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=888933


> Wow I love all of the miniature wardrobes! Where do you get Gigi's??[/B]


Yes, Maltese sized furniture looks so dainty and cute! 


Maybe someone else will post some closet/wardrobe pics!
To all the Malts reading this: Please go tidy up your closet so your parent can take some pics!


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

Your closet looks really cute! :wub: I shared pics on the other thread of my dogs' closet but I'll share them again here. These were taken several months ago and I know I've gotten more things since these pictures...hey, I'm an addict, what can I say? :wacko1: :smhelp: :brownbag: I'm trying to make myself go through their closet and sell several things because they just have way more than they can wear..but I like everything they have so it's hard  

Here is Lacy & Rylie's closet

Looking inside the door









Lacy's side with her dresses 









The side with Lacy's shirts and Rylie's clothes









Sweaters, blankets, bows, collars, etc









nighties, PJs, bows, collars..









Formal-wear


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Amazing!
Thank you MyFairLady!
Yours was another one of the closets I took inspiration from. :good post - perfect 10: 
I love how neat and orgazined it is. How you have different ways to sort it all: hangers, shelves, boxes, etc.
The Hello Kitty pillow is a cute touch!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm going to have to get a closet started for my girls. I didn't do one since they only wore bows and a "smile". But now that they're building a wardrobe,I better get them a closet going or I'm going to hear those ill fated words.. "but mommy...all the other fur kids have their own closet..".. today a clothing,accessory filled closet,tomorrow a canine castle...
Speaking of that,you gotta watch Craziest Canine Castles,OMG...ideas......
AIR TIMES:
• February 21, 2010 8:00 PM EST 
• February 22, 2010 12:00 AM EST 
• March 04, 2010 6:00 PM EST 
• March 07, 2010 5:00 PM EST 
• March 14, 2010 11:00 PM EST 
• March 15, 2010 3:00 AM EST 
IF I die I want to be reincarnated as one of these folks dogs..or anyone on Spoiled Maltese dogs. I told Al if I die before him,I'm coming back as his dog,he spoils them so much.


----------



## jenn78 (Oct 27, 2009)

QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Feb 22 2010, 02:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=888985


> Your closet looks really cute! :wub: I shared pics on the other thread of my dogs' closet but I'll share them again here. These were taken several months ago and I know I've gotten more things since these pictures...hey, I'm an addict, what can I say? :wacko1: :smhelp: :brownbag: I'm trying to make myself go through their closet and sell several things because they just have way more than they can wear..but I like everything they have so it's hard
> 
> Here is Lacy & Rylie's closet
> 
> ...



OMGoodness, they are some spoiled little ones lol


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Here's a good old thread for you all(check out all the pages): http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=48005&hl=

Yes, I got Gigi's from Target in the little doll section. LOL  ALOT cheaper American Girl one start at $200, if I wanted to pay that, I would've gotten a real doggie armoire.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I have a long way to go to catch up to that many doggie clothes,wow. My puppies basically are nudists :w00t: while at home,we just put clothes on them for special occations.


----------



## thach8 (Nov 28, 2007)

All the photo posts from this thread are fantastic!
If only my own closet could look that neat and tidy.

Yes, sadly Diamond is a bit of a nudist herself. She can't wait to rip off the horse coat we put on her and 'kill' it :biggrin: It's pretty darn adorable!

I LOVE all of the outfits! There are some fashionably spoiled malts out there (but is there really any other kind)


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh wow..... :blink: 

I don't think I MYSELF have that many clothes in my closet hahahhaha. And Nelson wears a "deisgner fur coat" 24/7 hahahahhaa that's about it. He has 1 coat for when he goes outside.

Andy had 1 coat, and one tank top that said "I'm naked under my shirt" :HistericalSmiley: and that's it!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Unfortunately I don't have an extra closet to use for Bailey & Sophie's stuff so for now they get a shelf in mine. I have all of their stuff in labeled containers to make it easier to find stuff when I need it. 

[attachment=62193:IMG_1240.jpg]


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Jennifer - you are woman after my own heart! If Hunter had more than one hat box of shirts/vests and more than one bow box (that's not even full) that's how I think I would store everything. It looks great


Everything here looks great!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

This is what I started with a few years ago. I definitely need more room....I have additional containers in different rooms filled with dog "stuff". All their harness vests are kept in a cabinet of their own in my livingroom and that is full now!!! Maybe we need to build an addition to the house...
[attachment=62194oggie_Armoir.jpg]


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

QUOTE (thach8 @ Feb 22 2010, 10:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889154


> All the photo posts from this thread are fantastic!
> If only my own closet could look that neat and tidy.
> 
> Yes, sadly Diamond is a bit of a nudist herself. She can't wait to rip off the horse coat we put on her and 'kill' it :biggrin: It's pretty darn adorable!
> ...


She rips her coats off..sounds like she's an exhibitionist! :shocked: 
Amy our cocker used to "kill" her coat too. I take the dresses off the kids they just sniff it to give me to the ok to hang it up.I guess if it doesn't pass the sniff test ti does into the laundry...


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Thank you everyone for posting this. Right now, Toby have a large, over-sized night stand that we use for his clothes, but he also has two Rubbermaid containers in our closet ass well. I really need to do something and soon because I really have run out of space. I have his clothes packed into the drawers and I am afraid they are getting ruined. I have a HUGE armoire that really isn't being used. Maybe I could get hubby to hang some rods in there! Oh, I may be onto something! WHOOP! WHOOP!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Feb 23 2010, 03:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889445


> Thank you everyone for posting this. Right now, Toby have a large, over-sized night stand that we use for his clothes, but he also has two Rubbermaid containers in our closet ass well. I really need to do something and soon because I really have run out of space. I have his clothes packed into the drawers and I am afraid they are getting ruined. I have a HUGE armoire that really isn't being used. Maybe I could get hubby to hang some rods in there! Oh, I may be onto something! WHOOP! WHOOP![/B]



make sure to post pictures - show the ladies how it's done Toby!!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, you did a fabulous job! Everything looks so colorful, organized, and pretty! I even love the little pink hangers!

Now, I do have one question in regard to the pretty ... curtains? Is one of your girls planning on becoming a future Playboy Bunny? I don't know ... I see a lot of those black bunnies on the pink curtains.  

Snowball doesn't have a closet. He doesn't have a huge wardrobe ... mostly sweaters, several harness vests, and a couple of winter coats. One tie for his first birthday picture ... sans clothes! LOL And, three bow ties that he wore during holidays.

If I had a little girl fluff, I am sure she would have a closet full of clothes ... lots of pretty dresses with bows to match. But, I wouldn't trade Snowball for the world ... he's my special little guy. :wub: :wub:


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

wow these are just great!! my girls would be sooo jealous lol :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Feb 23 2010, 03:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889457


> QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Feb 23 2010, 03:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889445





> Thank you everyone for posting this. Right now, Toby have a large, over-sized night stand that we use for his clothes, but he also has two Rubbermaid containers in our closet ass well. I really need to do something and soon because I really have run out of space. I have his clothes packed into the drawers and I am afraid they are getting ruined. I have a HUGE armoire that really isn't being used. Maybe I could get hubby to hang some rods in there! Oh, I may be onto something! WHOOP! WHOOP![/B]



make sure to post pictures - show the ladies how it's done Toby!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]
I might work on this tonight. We'll see.  

I don't want to drill into my armoire, so I was thinking about putting in tension rods. Can the tension rods support the weight of the clothes?


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Feb 24 2010, 03:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889874


> QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Feb 23 2010, 03:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889457





> QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Feb 23 2010, 03:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889445





> Thank you everyone for posting this. Right now, Toby have a large, over-sized night stand that we use for his clothes, but he also has two Rubbermaid containers in our closet ass well. I really need to do something and soon because I really have run out of space. I have his clothes packed into the drawers and I am afraid they are getting ruined. I have a HUGE armoire that really isn't being used. Maybe I could get hubby to hang some rods in there! Oh, I may be onto something! WHOOP! WHOOP![/B]



make sure to post pictures - show the ladies how it's done Toby!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]
I might work on this tonight. We'll see.  

I don't want to drill into my armoire, so I was thinking about putting in tension rods. Can the tension rods support the weight of the clothes?
[/B][/QUOTE]

You could get thicker tension rods (thinking like a shower curtain). There are also now rods that can be held by suction and removable double sided tape. These methods are popular now because of rentors and not being able to leave marks in walls so they should be fairly easy to find.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Feb 24 2010, 02:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889874


> QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Feb 23 2010, 03:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889457





> QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Feb 23 2010, 03:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889445





> Thank you everyone for posting this. Right now, Toby have a large, over-sized night stand that we use for his clothes, but he also has two Rubbermaid containers in our closet ass well. I really need to do something and soon because I really have run out of space. I have his clothes packed into the drawers and I am afraid they are getting ruined. I have a HUGE armoire that really isn't being used. Maybe I could get hubby to hang some rods in there! Oh, I may be onto something! WHOOP! WHOOP![/B]



make sure to post pictures - show the ladies how it's done Toby!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]
I might work on this tonight. We'll see.  

I don't want to drill into my armoire, so I was thinking about putting in tension rods. Can the tension rods support the weight of the clothes?
[/B][/QUOTE]

ONe of my rods is a shower curtain rod (the middle rod on the dress side in my pics). The clothes and hangers are actually all really light-weight so it should hold fine


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

You guys were right about the shower curtain rod! 

Hubby came home tonight, to me piled high in boxes and what-not moving everything around to make Toby a closet. He rolled his eyes when I told him what I was doing, but was eager to go to the store to help me. (He has to hold onto his manliness, I guess  ) I ended up moving the old stuff out of the armoire and into another closet. Of course, that snowballed into cleaning out that closet. So this turned into an all day project.  

We went to the store and picked up a few bins, shower curtain rods and hangers. We are standing in the store trying to figure out how many hangers we need. So I thought about 70, but decided to get 90 so I had extra. Uhhhhh...we are 50 SHORT! I did not realize Toby had that many clothes! :HistericalSmiley: :chili: :blink: :innocent: :w00t: :brownbag: <~~~~my range of emotions on that!

So I did what I could, and tomorrow I have to go back for more hangers. I just hope to get everything in the armoire. :blush: 

Here is a pic of the over-sized nightstand that we used. Most of his stuff was smashed in there and I also had two HUGE bins in the closet.









This is the start of putting it together...(this is our old tv armoire)









As we were hanging the clothes...









All I could do for now...









We actually need a third rod, but there isn't room. :shocked:

I'm so glad I actually did this. I have been eyeing several closets in the house and couldn't justify turning it into a closet for Toby. The idea of doing the armoire had come to mind, but I just I finally got motivated to do it. I actually spend more money on his clothes than I do mine and frankly, they deserve better than to be smashed into a drawer--that's awful to pay that kind of money and treat them like that. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I should show all these pix to DH. He'll see that I'm saving him a bazillion dollars by having gotten a male Maltese. He'll be so thrilled he'll get me another :Happy_Dance: (fat chance) :huh: . So Tyler's coats and sweaters are in a :new_shocked: :new_shocked: :new_shocked: duffle bag. Yes I keep it near the door, root around in it for something appropriate to wear and then fight with him for 10 minutes getting it, and his harness, on. :smpullhair: Excuse me while I tender my resignation on Spoiled Maltese to join UN-spoiled Maltese where I belong. :brownbag: Did I mention we live in a nudist colony? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## poochieheaven (Nov 19, 2009)

Those are beautiful.

I need to do some work on my pet's closets. Right now they just have a drawer.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

OHMIGOSH, hubby got the third rod in there! He pulled the other two forward and since the hangers are so small, the rod fits perfectly behind one of the rods! No wedging or smashing of the clothes. Now I just need another 50 of those darn hangers!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Feb 24 2010, 10:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=890070


> All I could do for now...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This worked out beautifully!!! I wish we had an extra one kicking around (not that Hunter has anywhere NEAR the amount of clothes as Toby's - his are in a hat box!) because you can even keep grooming supplies and extra blankets and toys in there (at least maybe on the bottom) there seems to be so much room! GREAT JOB!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## connie Thomas (Dec 27, 2009)

Sadie love's to be dressed up. She has one coat for outside when it's cold. Has a hood on it and she will leave it on even in the house. My little fluff will have to get use to home made clothes as I sure can't afford to buy the store bought one's. On my buget even Pet Smart is out of my range, but were both happy and thats what counts.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Feb 24 2010, 10:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=890074


> I should show all these pix to DH. He'll see that I'm saving him a bazillion dollars by having gotten a male Maltese. He'll be so thrilled he'll get me another :Happy_Dance: (fat chance) :huh: . So Tyler's coats and sweaters are in a :new_shocked: :new_shocked: :new_shocked: duffle bag. Yes I keep it near the door, root around in it for something appropriate to wear and then fight with him for 10 minutes getting it, and his harness, on. :smpullhair: Excuse me while I tender my resignation on Spoiled Maltese to join UN-spoiled Maltese where I belong. :brownbag: Did I mention we live in a nudist colony? :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


You are so funny!!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Feb 24 2010, 09:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=890070


> You guys were right about the shower curtain rod!
> 
> Hubby came home tonight, to me piled high in boxes and what-not moving everything around to make Toby a closet. He rolled his eyes when I told him what I was doing, but was eager to go to the store to help me. (He has to hold onto his manliness, I guess  ) I ended up moving the old stuff out of the armoire and into another closet. Of course, that snowballed into cleaning out that closet. So this turned into an all day project.
> 
> ...


Great job Nicole! :chili:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ Feb 25 2010, 05:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=890388


> QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Feb 24 2010, 09:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=890070





> You guys were right about the shower curtain rod!
> 
> Hubby came home tonight, to me piled high in boxes and what-not moving everything around to make Toby a closet. He rolled his eyes when I told him what I was doing, but was eager to go to the store to help me. (He has to hold onto his manliness, I guess  ) I ended up moving the old stuff out of the armoire and into another closet. Of course, that snowballed into cleaning out that closet. So this turned into an all day project.
> 
> ...


Great job Nicole! :chili:
[/B][/QUOTE]
Thank you, thank you, thank you! I am off to get the rest of the supplies tonight, so the actual finished product should be done in a few hours. I can't wait to finally have a "real home" for all of Toby's clothes! I don't know why I didn't getting around to doing this long ago!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Nissa's closet last summer. :brownbag:


----------



## jenn78 (Oct 27, 2009)

What channel is this on?????

QUOTE (michellerobison @ Feb 22 2010, 03:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=888988


> I'm going to have to get a closet started for my girls. I didn't do one since they only wore bows and a "smile". But now that they're building a wardrobe,I better get them a closet going or I'm going to hear those ill fated words.. "but mommy...all the other fur kids have their own closet..".. today a clothing,accessory filled closet,tomorrow a canine castle...
> Speaking of that,you gotta watch Craziest Canine Castles,OMG...ideas......
> AIR TIMES:
> • February 21, 2010 8:00 PM EST
> ...


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Here is the finished product...









There is a third rod behind the bottom one and I really could use a fourth one... :w00t: 









So I counted the hangers...Toby has a total of 137 outfits! :brownbag: :w00t:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

It looks great! So neat, clean and organized! I can't believe that Toby has that many outfits! :biggrin:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Feb 28 2010, 08:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891358


> It looks great! So neat, clean and organized! I can't believe that Toby has that many outfits! :biggrin:[/B]


I couldn't either! I really didn't think he had that many AND while I was hanging everything, I even threw a few things out. I have to honestly say that shopping for Toby is my addiction. I probably shop online at least twice a week for stuff for him. My sister came over last night and I showed her the closet (she thinks we are ridiculous with "the dog" [although she is the first one to grab Toby and kiss him]) and she said, "You two really need a life!" LOL What does she know?


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Feb 26 2010, 12:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=890518


> Here is the finished product...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice job Nicole! 137!!! He may have Nissa beat! :smheat:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ Feb 28 2010, 09:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891381


> QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Feb 26 2010, 12:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=890518





> Here is the finished product...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice job Nicole! 137!!! He may have Nissa beat! :smheat:
[/B][/QUOTE]
Thanks to you that is how the number got so high! You need to get to sewing for Nissa! Now that she is a star, she needs a HUGE wardrobe! LOL


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

Dora really needed some storage, not just for clothes but for all her toys and papers and other supplies. This is actually an "armoire" from the bathroom furniture section of Target. I assembled it myself (go me!) and put it in the corner of our breakfast room. I picked up the doggy piggy bank and cannisters solely to fill up the open shelves. :biggrin: As Dora gets more stuff we can replace the decorative things with pretty baskets to hold her things. My husband said "I hate to say it but it needs a tiny lamp and some fake ivy for the top of it." So I'll be getting that this weekend! I really like the way it looks in the room, and now all of Dora's stuff has a place.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

wow these r impressive! umm so far dolce has a tee , a hoodie, a raincoat and a sweater .lol thats it , he doesnt really like clothes that much..


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Oh, you did a fabulous job! Everything looks so colorful, organized, and pretty! I even love the little pink hangers!
> 
> Now, I do have one question in regard to the pretty ... curtains? Is one of your girls planning on becoming a future Playboy Bunny? I don't know ... I see a lot of those black bunnies on the pink curtains.
> 
> ...


Thank U Snowball Pie's Mommy!
The bunny curtains are mine :blush:
But they look cute next to the pups stuff because my pups remind me of rabbits!
Awe! Snowball in a bow tie, he must look so cute! :wub:




bellasmummy said:


> wow these are just great!! my girls would be sooo jealous lol :wub: :wub: :wub:


Thank U! I took so long to reply to this because I just got the internet today! For the first time! 



Toby's Mom said:


> QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Feb 23 2010, 03:30 PM)
> 
> 
> make sure to post pictures - show the ladies how it's done Toby!!!
> [/B]


I might work on this tonight. We'll see.  

I don't want to drill into my armoire, so I was thinking about putting in tension rods. Can the tension rods support the weight of the clothes?[/QUOTE]

Yes, tension rods can certainly hold the clothes. I use tension rods in my pups' closet. BUT it depends on the weight of the hangers. :thumbsup:
And how many hangers you put on the rods. It would hold more light plastic hangers than the wooden ones.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> I should show all these pix to DH. He'll see that I'm saving him a bazillion dollars by having gotten a male Maltese. He'll be so thrilled he'll get me another :Happy_Dance: (fat chance) :huh: . So Tyler's coats and sweaters are in a :new_shocked: :new_shocked: :new_shocked: duffle bag. Yes I keep it near the door, root around in it for something appropriate to wear and then fight with him for 10 minutes getting it, and his harness, on. :smpullhair: Excuse me while I tender my resignation on Spoiled Maltese to join UN-spoiled Maltese where I belong. :brownbag: Did I mention we live in a nudist colony? :HistericalSmiley:


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:Very funny! Sorry I am so late catching up on posts (I just got the internet!)
And why are Tyler's clothes packed in a duffle bag? For a possible quick getaway? What sort of law is Ty planning on breaking? olice: Exceeding the lawful limit of cuteness, most likely! :biggrin:




Dora's Mom said:


> Dora really needed some storage, not just for clothes but for all her toys and papers and other supplies. This is actually an "armoire" from the bathroom furniture section of Target. I assembled it myself (go me!) and put it in the corner of our breakfast room. I picked up the doggy piggy bank and cannisters solely to fill up the open shelves. :biggrin: As Dora gets more stuff we can replace the decorative things with pretty baskets to hold her things. My husband said "I hate to say it but it needs a tiny lamp and some fake ivy for the top of it." So I'll be getting that this weekend! I really like the way it looks in the room, and now all of Dora's stuff has a place.


That is very cute and creative! I like how everything on the shelves has a theme.



And to TOBY NERO: What a cool wardrobe you now have! 137 outfits! :chili:
That means that you can wear each outfit 3 times a year if you want to get full rotation out of everything. You are such a fashion icon here! 


My girls have a lot of clothes because I also dress them in traditionally "boy" clothes in addittion to their "girl" dresses. I didn't want to assume that they would only like girly clothes just because they're girls. 

I have really enjoyed looking at everyones neat storage ideas! :aktion033:


----------



## Ivori (Mar 19, 2010)

Briana, I'm new here. My little Malty, Pinkerbelle, has the same wardrobe. It's for doll clothes but I didn't tell her : ) . You're right, it doesn't hold much and I'm thinking of getting a second one for the rest of her frills and stacking it on top of the original one. I keep her barrettes and bows in the Japonesque Train Case, Pink (amazon.com). It has several compartments to keep everything organized.


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

Haha, I'm cleaning out my closet now just so I can make a little area for Alice  some inspiring closets you guys have!!!


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

I have been following this thread, and am so jealous of all the pretty girly things. Shhh .... don't tell Poppy!!

So far he only owns 1 sweater that fits, but I do have 4 others that he might be able to wear by next year ... so no need for a closet here. :HistericalSmiley:

HUGz! Jules


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

V_V i've been working for six hours on my closet... i'm going INSANE!

it does look great tough ^_^


----------



## oceanspraylover (Mar 14, 2010)

I am in awe of you ladies! Wonder if DH would notice if I moved his stuff to a more convenient place....say the garage? :innocent:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

OH MY WORD!!!! I'm going to show him right now. I love how you have it so organized too. They are lucky pups! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:



Canada said:


> Okay! Confession time!
> 
> _I adored the last thread about closets!_ It was about Nissa's closet and other members posted their amazing closets for their fluffs.
> I was SO inspired by all the hardwork and beauty of those closets that I have been toiling away on the twins' closet for awhile.
> ...


----------

